# different LED's (MC-E, SST-90,XR-E, Rebell, P7..) UV exposed



## ichoderso (May 7, 2010)

I read the review from csshih 
( https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/274113 )
and i wondered about the UV exposured picture from the different cool, neutral and warm white LED's, so I made a picture from some of my LED's, and here are the result:
You can see the warm whites (SST90 and MC-E, Rebel and XR-E) but I'm amazed about the yellow and bright luminescence from the P7, this is a cool white and the SSC P4 with the same shine is a neutral white....

Normal light





UV-Light


----------



## DM51 (May 7, 2010)

That's an interesting effect. 

I'm moving this to the LED (emitters) section.


----------



## csshih (May 7, 2010)

hehe, cool pics! what (peak) wavelength of UV are you using? I'm using a black light bulb ~360nm.


----------



## AvPD (May 8, 2010)

I tried this myself as well, it's weird how the SSC's are so yellow compared to the Crees of similar tint. And how orange anything remotely warm is.


----------



## ichoderso (May 8, 2010)

csshih said:


> hehe, cool pics! what (peak) wavelength of UV are you using? I'm using a black light bulb ~360nm.




Hi, I used a cheap UV LED flashlight from DX...

Jens


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 24, 2010)

Interestingly the high-cri-warm-white-SSC-P4 in my Ra Clicky emits bright green light when exposed to uv-light.


----------

